# NoMo GiGa



## chimuelo (Jun 10, 2010)

I finally weened myself off of Gigastudio/GVI.
I have my 64bit XITE-1 drivers for OSX/Win7 and need new instruments for Kontakt.
It seems I will be able to find everything I need.
So far I am very pleased w/ CHHorns 2.0, VGP2 and Plectrum.
Everyweek I will be adding another instrument while I wait for LASS Lite.

I need the best sounding Fender Rhodes.
I know this is an old timers instrument but I need a faithful representation.
Anyone who has used one knows the tiney bellish tones for ppp are crucial.
I used Scarbees EPianos for years and they did sound good, but the really belly tines of the 73 when using ppp were not very prevalent.
Anyone here really picky about their Tines and have a suggestion...?

Thanks.

JAV


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 10, 2010)

If you want a great Rhodes sound, I'll always recommend GSi MrRay73 mkII as one of the best.

However it's not sampled at all  (And I look at it as a positive thing)


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 10, 2010)

Ladies & Gentlemen......................EvilDragon.
Ankyu.
I do have it and like it as a great tweakable instrument.
It has an excellent tone with good control.
I need authenticity becasue I am going to a Latin Jazz gig where the mellow passages need the Bellish tones of the ppp on the original 73/88's.
Unfortunately the PhysMods I have like PTeqPro and Mr.Ray aren't very authentic.
FWIW I have an excellent Upright using PTeqPro. I can assign the detune and mutes per note which a sampler cannot achieve. So my Honky Tonk is covered, and for a realistic Grand Piano VGP2 is the bomb. Plays really well and the sound is great. 

My Horns and Pianos are exactly what I want right now.
So the RHodes must be equally authentic.
I have been given the reigns as musical director for the show and pre production starts in August. No music will be sequenced, but the lighting cues, hardware effects, program changes, etc.
Reaper 64bit is the least bloated sequencer and most stage techs I know use ProTools for audio and Reaper for MIDI stability.

By any chance do you have experience with Reaper/Kontakt..?
I have 2 months to get my rig re vamped and buy a few libraries.

Thanks 4 The Reply.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 10, 2010)

no luck with G player 64 bit?


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 10, 2010)

It works but I detect a difference in tone as if the Libraries were converted.
I am washing my hands of Giga.
I loved Giga for years and still think it sounds better and its streaming algo is the best available, but there's no sense feeding a dead horse.
Kontakt is the juice and I used KPlayer for a couple of years now and recently decided to break down and crossgrade.
My quest for the authentic Rhodes '73 continues.

We all know there are many Rhodes out there, the all have the basic mf-fff qualities.
I have 2 examples of the tine tones I seek.

Light As A Feather ...........Chick Corea
More Than A Woman.........Bee Gees
Baby Come Back..............Cant remember the groups name, but these songs all have very dynamic playing where the true bellish tones are revealed on various scales and arpeggios.

Surely such a good performer as Kontakt has a library that captured the authenticity I seek.

Thanks For Your Reply Gsilbers.................


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 11, 2010)

Actually I'm using K4 in latest Reaper (32-bit though)  I find it the best DAW out there currently.

I will differ with you on authenticity of Pianoteq, it's truly the best piano sound available in software currently, it goes where samples will never be able to go, it's tweakable as hell, and sounds excellent. Not to mention low RAM load and fast loading, and the most important thing - playability. No sampled piano plays that good. I'll say the same for GSi stuff.

I would say that you try tweaking Rhodes in Pianoteq, surely you need to be able to make a light bellish tone you seek with tweaking the hammer strength, impendance, harmonic content, etc.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 11, 2010)

PTeqPro is a very tweakable instrument and that's why I can get a really fine Upright sound. The Hohner D6 is also excellent. I can use its extended lower range with a full sustain while muting the upper registers, which is great for having a hybrid with such authentic sounds.
But their Pianos cannot get the sfz sound I want.
When coming down full force on a Piano the brightness should be at its maximum point. With the PTeqPro I can use the Hammer fader to increse its presence, but unfortunately it just gets louder and retains the tone of an mf layer instead of getting brighter. 
But I have emailed them and they always seem to listen to their users. I suggested adding the D6's muting parameters in the same way that they applied their detuning to the Pianos and Voila.....So I do really like the company and its products as well as their support. I hope they realize that not everyone is looking to their product as a Smooth Jazz/Classical solution.
Perhaps I am overlooking the capabilites of their parameters when it comes to the Rhodes. Do you have a preset you could share...?
I'd be happy to try, but I exhausted my patience after 3.1. 
I am also going for a Wurlitzer too. I absolutely love Scarbee's 200A for Giga.
It has authenticity through every layer, and was one of Gigas finest moments IMHO.

Thanks For Any Help.....

Edit: I avoided listening to the demos of Scarbees Vintage Keys as I wrongly assumed they were the same old Giga samples re vampled for Kontakt. These obviously reveal how the Kontakt scripting excells. I found my Rhodes, Wurly and D6. I will still use the PTeqPro's D6 but Scarbee really nailed the release samples on the D6.
I should've known to go the Master first.......

Thanks Guys..


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 11, 2010)

I stand corrected, levels of velocity.
You're right about the Wurlitzer.
I upgraded from 3.1 to 3.6 and there was a major difference with the Wurly.
There are new Pianos which may be useful, but I am still a fan of the custom Upright I made so I can attest to the strengths of PhysMods.
But their sfz still isn't there, and the Rhodes is way off the mark. I tried tweaking it again in case I missed something like I missed with the Wurlitzer, but no chance for that. Maybe in 4.0 or something, as they seem to upgrade frequently and for free too.
You saved me some coin so thanks, but the Rhodes is definately Scarbeeville.
I noticed PTeq Play.
Is that lighter on GFLOP's and RAM..??
It seems it might be like a PTeq Player w/o the editing features of the Pro.
One other thing is the mic placement features.
They are excellent and can moved in realtime w/o artifacts.............. o-[][]-o 
I can see a MIDI CC moving the mics slowly away while deepening a DSP reverb simultaneously for a great effect in distance and space. VST verbs cannot do such tricks, or sampled Pianos either, unless I assumed incorrectly.
PTeqPro is definately a fine instrument.
If they can get the full striking of the hammers down better it will be a tough act to follow.

CiaoMein.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 11, 2010)

Pianoteq PLAY does not cut on resources. It is the same exact sound as Standard and Pro, just with simple interface for players, not tweakers. It also doesn't have mic positioning. So - the sound is the same, as well as CPU load (RAM isn't a problem with Pianoteq at all!)

Actually, there IS one VST reverb in which you CAN move the listener through the virtual room and AUTOMATE that: QuikQuak RaySpace.


Rhodes in Pianoteq was not a mkII, it's a mkI so it does sound different than what we used to hear most often.


About the sfz in Pianoteq - it may be that you have to readjust Pianoteq's velocity response to the response of your keyboard controller. I get my sfz just fine over here


----------



## wst3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sampletekk has a wonderful Rhodes and an equally wonderful Wurlitzer - they are, however, sampled at the output of an amplifier, so they have a very distinct sound. I happen to like the sound, for some things, but YMMV!

They are available for Kontakt and a number of other formats. The company is great to deal with. I highly recommend checking them out...


----------



## synthetic (Jun 11, 2010)

Has anyone sampled a DynaMyRhodes yet? Seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## Leo Badinella (Aug 13, 2010)

chimuelo @ Thu Jun 10 said:


> ...Baby Come Back..............



Hall & Oates




...did I win?


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 13, 2010)

Leo Badinella @ Fri Aug 13 said:


> chimuelo @ Thu Jun 10 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Baby Come Back..............
> ...



Nope, That was a group named Player.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 13, 2010)

wst3 @ Fri Jun 11 said:


> Sampletekk has a wonderful Rhodes and an equally wonderful Wurlitzer - they are, however, sampled at the output of an amplifier, so they have a very distinct sound. I happen to like the sound, for some things, but YMMV!
> 
> They are available for Kontakt and a number of other formats. The company is great to deal with. I highly recommend checking them out...



I love Tubed Wurly. It sounds just like my old one sounded through a Fender Twin.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 14, 2010)

All the Scarbee keyboards are pretty much the real deal. The Rhodes and Wurly are fantastic.


----------



## Mark Belbin (Aug 16, 2010)

Not that I have a lot of sampled Rhodes's to compare, but I do have the "Junior" version of Sampletekk's tubed rhodes, and it's definitely got some soul. I'm with Jay on this one.


----------

